# Crabtree Reef Update page



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I know this is not a 41 foot tri hull with 7 engines being built, but, its gonna be a heck of a fish'n spot someday with







SOWS on it with smoker kings swimming above it, aint that right Tom?

Thought I would keep yall updated from time to time on the progress from the other thread

So heres what we're a buildin'









and heres the progress. (Im reposting some of the previously posted pictures where it will be all together to view..)

We have no automatic bender so they had to go old school and start a fire and get the rebar hot enough to bend








The rods in our make shift old school oven








Lookin at the plans making a bending jig on the table








The first attempt at the branch bend








"Why do you work us so hard, Dang"


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Checking the bends









And checking the bends somemore








Andddd somemore?








Will we ever get finished bending?








Im gonna cut out the Crane hooker up'r thing'y, heck with that bend'n mess


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

"This 3/4" plate aint not fun to cut or to grind on at all"









"So THATS how you do it?"









"Heck, you weld your side and I'll weld mine"...









"Who says math aint important? I know what Py R squared is"








"All these lines, I hope this thing dont move, I'll never get it back in the right place"









"The first limb is growing on" "Hope we can find someone that can sand blast and paint this thing for us"


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

"I hope this dang tack holds"









"Another one over here and I'll be thru for the day"









Sorta looks like a bug dont it?









Thats all for today, Stay tuned for tomorrows show...

Da Hog Crew

PS: Now aint this a sweet Look'n fire box door?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Your doing great with them kids Jimmy, good work yall are doing.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Heck of a great job there Hog keep it up :brew::brew::brew:

Matt


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Reef building*

Jimmy,

That is some work crew! Next thing, they will be building ships.

Nice job!

Mike


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

WTG hog....you gonna give those to tom to drop?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Their building it for Tom to deploy..


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

have the boys been told about the reefman project or did you leave em in the dark for our benefit?!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

boyk007 said:


> have the boys been told about the reefman project or did you leave em in the dark for our benefit?!


:idea: The only dark these fellas are see'n lately is from 3:30-9 three to 4 nights a week working on this thing and a couple of other projects and their detailed notebooks getting ready for district and state contest 

But, to answer your question----

Yes, they all know what and who its for. And due to cross curriculum training help with the Math dept, most of their dept students also know the story about this particular reef and others with the same purpose and the idea and reason behind the importance and promotion of the reef project area that Mr. Hilton has worked so hard in getting off the ground and has already started deploying at the Vancouver reefing area.

Im sure they dont know the whole ecosystem thing, but, they get the general Idea of structure generating habitat for little organisms, then a little bit bigger fishes are attracted to eat those things, and even larger fishes are attracted to those etc..

Thanks for asking,

Hog


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Dang, what is that...like #7 bar? Looking good, keeping those kids out of trouble and learning...caint do much better than that!


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Great work Guys We can not wait to get her and deploy it We are building some other designs now but yours is (it), do like it.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Great job Jim. Ole ole Frank would be proud of you lol.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the length of the rebar pieces? I am involved in a lot of construction and usually have a bunch of extra rebar and could scrap out the right length pieces, if you could use them on the next project. I would assume that the size of the rebar wouldn't matter a whole lot.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Feb 2, 2010 update....

Well, its coming along between rain storms :cloud:

Heres the latest


"And this one fits righttttttt here"











Heres the "hooker up'r thingy" so we can load it and its cement block ton bottom upon the boat sometime










"That's right, your do'n a good job"









"Theres a spot I need to tack"










"There's that 5 gallons of fish fryin oil in the back ground and my old smokey pit I've been looking for"









"Looks like braids in someones hair dont it?"


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

"Im lay'n a bead in there as best as I can on this dang'd old 3/4" rebar, hope this spark spray'n sheld-arc 85 holds"










Just imagine---its gonna look real pretty with all those high priced- multi colored, sparkley verticle jigs of all shaped and sizes its gonna catch hang'n from the branches. 
We aught to just go ahead and call shamanno and have them donate a bunch to us to get a good look'n start in the beginning :tongue:









Until Next show.... Tree branches will be all tacked and welded to it tomorrow, then we add the 2'6 and 7' rings to the top and get the rosebud out to start heat'n up to bend a few that need a bit of straight'n...

Its gett'n there, slowly but surely... The boys are havin a great time mak'n it.. (when it aint :cloud:'n that is :rotfl

Hog


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Again great job Jimmy!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome job there Jimmy, & I'll donate a State Snap trip to those young men that worked on it.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

mahiseeker said:


> Awesome job there Jimmy, & I'll donate a State Snap trip to those young men that worked on it.


Wade, 
You should have seen the smile on those two boys faces when I read them your post today...

Neither has ever gone offshore fishing that Im aware of before. They've been hearin my stories for two years now, so they are primed to go...

THANK YOU for a wonderful kind offer to do that for them. Theres a greenie wait'n for ya...

Hog

*****************************************
Feb 3, 2010 Update
THE LIMBS ARE ALL ON THE TREE NOW.. :bounce:

Two rings on top and alot of straightnen to go... and Several sea creature plate cutouts including the CRABS. You know, Crabs and a Tree and a reef.... Crab Tree Reef. 

(anyone near by have any 1/8th to 1/4" flat stainless plate they could spare laying around at work not needed?) (I was thinkin if some of the crabs/creatures/fish could be stainess, that sparkely look might do some fish attractin at least until the coral and other stuff started stick'n to it...Got the sparkely idea from watchin Speargun hunter on Versus)

But, at least it is for enough along to take to District contest with the other two projects the other fellas are working on

Gives them a little breathing room between now and State contest which is late march... I know I will be glad, these 6am - 10pm days including 1 weekend day of the two are work'n on me :spineyes:

Oh well, Theres rewards at the end for'm hopefully. Their Gooud'ns. :smile:

"Rain Rain go away, come again some other day, WE GOTTA FINISH THIS THING!!!"










"DANG that 25mph wind is cold coming from under neat that wind break!!"










"Come on, Hurry up now,, Im ready to get this last piece in and get out of this wind and cold today"










"Thats it, Burn that bugger in there so we can get inside"










"Dar she blows!" All 24 roots n limbs. Looks just like the pecan trees in my back yard right now, they are leafless too... 









Until next time, 

Hog


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a pretty and artistic reef. I hope it does well. In my experience, reefs that the fish can not only swim around, but also *get inside* work better than just those they can swim around.

Time will tell how this design does. It'd sure be pretty to dive around regardless.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats a great offer Wade and a great idea. I'll do the same Jimmy so we can get em out there together. With yours, mine, and Wade's and anyone else who wants to offer maybe we can get the whole class out there to fish em. Permission slips of course


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*reefs*

Howdy,
Reef-Man has dibbs on taking these guys out first!
Thanks Jimmy, and Thanks to all your boys.
Tom


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We can get em all on your boat Tom, I'll deckhand.


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

How many are you guys planning to build?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a question. How is that thing going to be kept upright with the currents offshore? Nice work !


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I second the deckhand thing!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

whos your daddy said:


> Just a question. How is that thing going to be kept upright with the currents offshore? Nice work !


Looks like from the drawings on the first page that the reef is to be placed into a good size concrete base pad.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

texas32 said:


> Looks like from the drawings on the first page that the reef is to be placed into a good size concrete base pad.


Yep,,, a *real heavy* concrete base pad... 
go to the http://www,reef-man.com site and watch the video of how they are deployed.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Jimmy!! 


Ohh... remind them young men to put on some danged gloves!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Well, I havent made an update in a couple of weeks, The fellers are just at a real slow stage of the manufacturing process---
MOLDING THE REBAR TO SHAPE WITH A ROSE BUD AND MUSCLES. :wink:

Plus, its been hit miss on the weather... has to be a good day for outside work. but, they are doing a great job. We still have about 16 week days left before state contest... Their pretty close... 
Finally got the middle rebar ring in place today... Will start on the 7' outside ring, Monday... Along with the plate cutouts...

I'll update as progress starts to hop'n again...

Hog

"Lift a little higher, before we run out of gas"









"Hurrry up and tack the dang thing"










"Dont I look like a man from mars?" 









"That crane lift above my hand looks like a Mountain goat dont it?"









"Finallyyyyy, that rings all tacked up" 









"One more 7' ring and 24 more rose bud, 3/4" rebar straghtenings to go"


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

"Is he ever gonna get thru?" "Its friday, Im am ready for the weekend"


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

One hell of a job! WTG-:cheers:


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking good Jimmy. I wish I had a teacher like you when I was in school. I would have took up welding then, instead of chorus. I did that, because all the chicks were in chorus. That led to drama, whcih led to a small drama scholarship, which led to acting, which led to commercials, & a couple of movie gigs, which led to making a few bucks on the side for my boat. 

I doubled for John Corbett in a HBO movie, & we shot scenes at the Angleton Rodeo, & Texas City dike. That was back about 12 years ago. Not the greatest movie, but hung out with Corbett, Eric Stoltze, & even Billy Bob Thornton was in it.

The movie was Don't Look Back. Oops, sorry, back to the reef at hand. Let me know when those young men want to get out & fish. May even have to go a little further for some Groups. Congrats, on a job well done.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

2/24
:doowapsta
"We are starting to be able to see a light at the end of the tunnel"​
:bounce:
"The crab designs are ready to be cut out if we could just find some plate now" 







​
PS: If anyone knows a company that could donate a sand blasting and primer job on this thats close to Freeport, Please let us know... Got to have it blasted and painted before taking it to contest in late march...


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Lookin' good! Great job, Jim! I know how proud those boys are of their work...thank you for being such a special and dedicated teacher!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

If you are still looking for someone in freeport area to sanblast and paint call me and I will be more than happy to do it for yall.
(979)239-1133 or (979)482-0446


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

BlueFin,

What a great way to join the 2Cool family! Salad to you, my friend!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

First time I've seen this thread. Good stuff! I bet the students enjoyed making it.

Nice offer Blue Fin!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh hell yeahhh! Look's awesome man that is way 2cool. That is gonna be a nice reef-Chief. Lot's of fish gonna be right along it. I know that's going to work out well. Great work!:cheers:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job. It's coming along great. Kudos to the teacher and to all who have offered to take the guys offshore. Great thread right here!
RT


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> If you are still looking for someone in freeport area to sanblast and paint call me and I will be more than happy to do it for yall.
> (979)239-1133 or (979)482-0446


Wow Blue Fin Charters, you da man of the hour---- Im gonna hold ya to that one.... 

THANK YOU :bounce:

I havent posted any pictures in the last few days... The fellas are putting the finish'n metal steps to it now... Its gonna be a suprise on the final look. Lets just say, I have the whole art dept Sr. Girls helpin us put some








on it with the theme in mind.

Stay tuned.... and thanks again Blue Fin, you'll be hear'n from ya I gar-ron-T :dance:​
Hog

PS:maybe its fate, I use to deck on the *Blue Fin* with Capt David..


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

David Smith is one of many great captains that ran the Blue Fin over the years. I ran in to him at lunch not long ago. Captain Monty Carter is running the boat again.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You have a good crew there Jimmy. Keep up the great work. This thread is making me wish I took up metal shop in school.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*3/4*

Well, besides being my wifes birthday (which I didnt forget), The fellers started "BLING'N" 2day.

Im rushed for time today, so no time for captions, but, they are kinda self explanitory. What do yall think of the chain vine? The Gores shimpboat company donated to us a pile of their old chain and I found a rusty ole piece of 1/2" plate for the crabs.... Times gettin short Im havin to be resourseful hahaha

Enjoy...

Yall have a good'n.... I still keep thinkin how colorful its gonna be after we donate a couple hundred dollars worth of jigs hung to its branches.... hahaha

Hog


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tell Sue Happy birthday :birthday::birthday2, And great job with the kids.

Matt


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I cant even see it, theres so much BLING! Great job, all them Snapper gonna have a party.

Tell Susan Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Great job. Whenever your ready call me. Is this the same group of kids who built the bbq pit for Jay Potts?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Great job. Whenever your ready call me. Is this the same group of kids who built the bbq pit for Jay Potts?


Well, put it this way, same shop, same tools, same ole crazy instructor, just a different bunch of builders. There were 4 builders total on Jays Pit. Three will be graduating from Tulsa Welding School within the next 2 weeks, the other is currently enrolled at the University of Texas in Austin...

Hopefully the same outcome. They were Best of Show winners at the State Vocational Championships in 09

Heres a beginning and end of that one..


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

You reilly have a talent and a way of helping everyone around you!
Rik


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

I remember sandblasting and painting that pit for Jay. Great job with the kids. Any time we can help let us know.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The rain caught us today, but we're gettin closer :dance:

We're A 
*"BLING-BLING'N"*
:butterfly​







​


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I bet you could $ell some of that bling to fund another tree. Looks great!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Just think of how good it will look down there with some jewelry hanging off it.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it,that reef is looking good.
Nice work:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

That's cooler than cool! WTG! Guy


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*THE WELDING, BEND'N, HEAT'N, SWEAT'N, LIFT'N, PULL'N N GRIND'N *
*IS OVER...*​
Now all we have to do is load it on my trailer, get it over to BlueFins place, get it painted, get it back to the school to get our make believe cement form on the bottom made, finish the notebook and take on to State Contest... wheewwwww

Other than strengthing some spot welds in the morning, its metal part is built...

The local news paper came and visited with the kids about it today.

So here goes


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Hurray,*


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the chain-and-pipe crabs. Those are clever. 

I'm thinking of what this will look like once it hits the bottom. All the dangley crabs are going to get caught up in the branches! You might need a diver to go down and pretty it up one time.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks fantastic- congrats to the team!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Blue Fin Charters said:


> If you are still looking for someone in freeport area to sanblast and paint call me and I will be more than happy to do it for yall.
> (979)239-1133 or (979)482-0446


Hello Mr. Blue Fin Charters, Im gonna be a callin ya this morning... (Friday 3/12) I couldnt get your PM receivin, to work.. 

Looking very forward to meeting and work'n with ya :bounce:

Hog


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Well, its been a while since the last update....

Theres been SO MANY OF YOU pm me about the status of the reef.. I thank you so much for your interest and I know others do to...

But, heres whats been happening...

Theres been some travelin' in a trailer up and down the Gulf Coast as far south as Corpus, and as far north as Freeport/Surfside. It even spent a couple of nights in the country hear'n the birds chirp and my dogs bark at my house, Its been gett'n its picture taken several times for 2-3 stints in local news paper's and ISD mailouts, has had some ribbons and a trophy hung on its branches, some sand blast'n, some paint'n, some show'n, some wait'n and some more sand blast'n and now we are getting close to the final stages so she can begin earnin'n her keep becoming a Artificial Reef..... Oh yea....Heck, she's even a good finger smasher (been there/done that)

*Before I go any farther, Fellas, if you ever see Ned (Aka Blue Fin Charters) would you please wave big, give him a big hug, a smile, throw him a kiss or at least give him a great big strong hand shake and thank him for helping my boys please... ?????*

*He had his boys, and especially his yard forman Steven, sand blast it, prime it, paint it, haul it around the yard and move it no tellin how many times (and it aint easy to hook up) and then blast off again this hunk of steel.... I dont know how many hundred dollars of work and donation he gave us, but, it was a bunch. I want to Publically say *

*THANK YOU (Ned) BLUE FIN CHARTER!!!! *​
*U R Da Man!!!!*
*:doowapsta*​
Now, We are winding down the process... We are in the process of making all the necessary changes to keep TPWL happy with our creation, so they will let us let Crabtree reef go on her permanent swimming venture about 9 miles off the beach.

What you see the boys welding on in the pictures are extra required braces being welded on to provide stability once the thick cement bottom is poured they will serve as braces to strength'n the base in the cement... We just started back on it today, once we get everything done and approved, it will be moved down to Tom Hilton at The Reef Man dock and be fitted like a good shoe salesman would with a cement base then let it cure.... I'll let ya know details as they come.... I will post as we go...

Heres what she look'd like in her dressed and clean'nd up sparklin hayday on land down at Corpus

Look'n fit and proud at the Amercian Bank Center Convention Center in Corpus..








This was her one and only visit to ROYS BAIT AND TACKLE in Corpus.. Wow, what a store!!









These are today, working on the bottom braces

































TO BE CONTINUED...........


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ive had a few inquire as to what the signs next to it said as to what it is...

Well heres a close up... and yes, thats a rope around the sign, the wind was blowing about 25mph and it was the only way we could get it to stay on the easle...

What is written is what they came up with they wanted to say about it.... I thought they did a pretty good job explaining it..








I wrote this one









to be continued........


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome project! Those boys should be proud.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Great job to all those involved.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Crabs in a Tree*

I like the idea of the hanging crabs. Another suggestion, could we put Crabtree "behind bars"?

Mike


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Sweet lookin pit door, You got some talented kids there!


----------

